# Suggestions: T/C Pro Hunter FX or CVA Accura V2



## CowtownHunter (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally gonna get one have narrowed my choice to these two.  Which one would you get and what are your experiences with yours?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 17, 2012)

Accura V2. Sweet trigger right out of the box, no dealing with hinge pin issues which the encores are famous for. Real stainless steel barrel on the v2.


----------



## ekr (Oct 17, 2012)

FrontierGander said:


> Accura V2. Sweet trigger right out of the box, no dealing with hinge pin issues which the encores are famous for. Real stainless steel barrel on the v2.



X2 - also the trigger is adjustable to your liking.  awesome bergara barrel.  Got 3 accura v2's in the house.  Very easy to clean and maintain.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Just ordered CVA Accura V2.  Thanks guys.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 18, 2012)

Now go order you a blackhorn209 breech plug and we will get started with loads!


----------



## Stingray23 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have an Acurra V2, love it! However, sometimes when I'm ready to shoot, I pull the trigger and click, pull the hammer back again and boom, shoots fine, any idea as to why? I was sent the shim kit but am trying to understand how this fixes this issue, I read an earlier post about the shim kit and blowback but don't understand how this relates.

What's the difference in the breech plug that's in it and the Blackhorn 209 breech plug?

I'm kind of new to the ML game and I'm hunting exclusively with my Accura this year, at least that's the plan.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 18, 2012)

Sounds like your firing pin could be gummed up with fouling. Remove it and clean it out real good and re-oil the pin & spring.

http://gandersmuzzleloadingblog.blogspot.com/2012/04/cva-headspace-adjustment-shims.html

Give me some time, I will take the camera outside and do a write up and the difference between factory and the BH209 breech plug.


----------

